# luan plywood



## JimmyK49022 (Oct 23, 2009)

Help

I need some tips on cutting luan plywood without lots of chips?
Would it be helpful to turn the piece upside down I have the good side up?

Thanks Jim K.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

What are you using to cut it?

A Zero Clearance Insert would be helpful on the table saw.
If you're using a hand held circular saw, you can make a ZCI by carpet taping (or screwing) a piece of hardboard or mdf to the bottom of the saw.

Also, a good masking tape can work, depending on the Uglan… I mean, Luan.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Score it first


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yes, it would be helpful to turn it upside down.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

How thick?

Unless you have a blade with Negative hook, and maybe even if you do, take a light scoring cut first, like the blade 1/32"- 1/16" into the material, then raise the blade up and make a second cut through at the same fence setting with the blade about an eighth to quarter inch above the top surface of the material.

Luan is pretty chippy no matter what.


----------



## awoodnut (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to work at a door shop and we where always cutting luan doors and skins. For cutting across the grain we scored them with a utility knife and put some cheap masking tape over the score mark befor running thru the table saw or a strait edge with a skill saw.


----------

